# It's good to have a rest.



## gavroche (17 Jun 2012)

I haven't had a ride for a week due to bad weather but went out this morning and covered 32 miles in 2h15minutes. I felt really good and think that the forced rest certainly helped. So going out every day may not be the best policy.
Invited for lunch at friend's house so will regain the lost calories I suppose!!


----------



## Willo (17 Jun 2012)

Have also found a (forced) rest between rides pays off when I get out at the weekends. Actually found a nasty hill that's a ouple of miles long much better than normal when out early this morning after taking a week off since a sportive last Sun. Am also about to go out and put the calories back on but hey we can do so with a fairly clear conscience!


----------



## Nebulous (24 Jun 2012)

I had two big weeks cycling, then didn't ride my bike for 5 days earlier in the year. We went away for the weekend, with my family staying on for a few days and I cycled home, just over 40 miles. My legs were on fire and I had one of the best rides I have ever had - certainly the best ride speedwise, despite wearing a backpack with some of my kit.


----------



## Globalti (27 Jun 2012)

The improvement takes place during the rest between rides.


----------

